# found Pigeon laying an egg on a flower pot on my window



## walkabout15 (Mar 20, 2005)

So I came home today and my cat was pawing the window pane in ecstasy, I came over to see what it was and I found a pigeon laying on a flower pot. I suspected that it was laying an egg but the flower pot it's in the open air, I'm in New York right now and we're expecting a day of snow and spring doesn't seem to come. I put a carton box over the nest and cut out a square hole on the side for the mother to enter. She's now gone and I'm afraid I must've scared her cause she doesn't seem to be coming back, I'm not sure maybe I should give her some more time. Does anybody know if she will come back? If not, for how long can the egg survive outside without warmth? In the event the mother doesnto come back how do I hatch the egg? I'm new to this and I want to help that pigeon. Anybody help, please?
Thank you 
N


----------



## Ralph (Jan 25, 2004)

*Here is what you need to do*

Chances are the egg is ok as pigeons usually lay 2 eggs before incubating them. If she has been gone for more than 2 days, chances are she won't be back. 

I would just toss the egg if I were you. Raising a baby pigeon can be very time consuming. You will need to buy a bag of ROUDY BUSH SQUAB FORMULA the only hand feeding formula made especially for newly hatched squabs. This product is 9.5% crude fat, 50% protein, which is key to success. This can be purchased through New England Pigeon Supply. Webb address: http://www.nepigeonsupplies.com/product5.html#hand Their phone#NEPS Toll Free : 800-811-8710

Call them and find out what temperature yopu need to incubate the egg. Very important that you incubate at the exact temp required.


----------

